# advice please



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

I am looking into purchaseing a boat. I have looked at several in the 17-18 ft range. Anyone have experience with or advice on the Triumph, sea fox or sea king? Any comments appreciated

Thanks 

Bottomrig


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I seen a video from a local yacht broker about the truimph and they showed it being dropped from a crane at four stories up. the damn thing never made a crack or dent. Only thing I have ever owned was a 21 Mako CC, 19 Aqua and currently working on a 31 Rampage. sure which I never got rid of that Mako. 

Oh well memory lane

Tight Lines.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*i gotta head to work but will gat back to you - i loved my triumph......*


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Look at the dirty cheaters board, Combatcatcher loves his Triumph and knows what a fishing boat is.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*215 CC Triumph*

My father and me have a 215 CC triumph that we bought new last year. When we shopped around in our opinon its the best value for youre money in a center console in the 21 ft range. It fits just about every need on the bay. I will admit that if the swells get over 3 ft trolling is out the window. Its like that in many boats though. The only drawback weve found is the weight of the bought is light in comparison to others in its class . There are pros and cons to this. trailing is easier, because of the material you dont have to wax it or fix cracks in gelcoat. Which means you spend more time fishing less time scrubbing youre boat. I would advise to go with the leaning post setup instead of the chairs one for more rod holders, two you really dont sit that much. If you have any specific questions pm youre # and we cant talk about it. Oh yeah with the 150 merc she pushes 52 at top speed and has a comfratable cruise around 35 while only burning about 1 1/2 gallon an hour.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

all that and a bag of chips- my cancer operation was the only reason i got rid of mine- like stated below it was light and i wanted a heavy boat........now i am all healed and wish i had it back !! the worst thing i can say about mine was that the rod holders did NOT drain. so they stayed full of water - it was a 2004 model -


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Rod Holders*

The rod holders now drain through the hull into the bilge. If you want some good info on the triumph you can go to www.triumphowners.net where you can find specific info on all models. The triumph family is a good one and there service dept is knowledgeable and helpfull if you ever have a question or problem. Im not trying to sell you on triumph's alone, do youre research, figure out youre needs and then find the best value in youre price range.


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks to all for the informative comments. I will make the choice this weekend.

Bottomrig


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

bottomrig.. visit www.thehulltruth.com ...the place is full of boating experts....just do a search on triumphs....sea fox is not definetly not liked on there...

also take a look at the 17ft(17.9) cape horn (offshore series) they are unsinkable and built like tanks http://www.capehornboats.com/boat17.htm


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

well then combatcatcher 
you own the perfect bay boat in my opinion then !! kajun..........hows that force motor ?


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't know about Sea King, but from the other two, I'd say get the Triumph. I looked at Sea Fox a few years ago and it and it only took walking on the deck to know it didn't compare to other boats I had seen.

- Dae


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

combatcatcher said:


> cruise around 35 while only burning about 1 1/2 gallon an hour.



I think combatcatcher must have made a typo on that one, i have never heard of any boat the cruises at 35 mph and is only burning 1 1/2 GPH. my guess would be 11 1/2 GPH would be about right. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

RACN35 said:


> kajun..........hows that force motor ?


runs like a champ now ...changed some electrical parts ..sounds like a new engine.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

GREAT !! when you gonna go catch a fish ? i am going out tomorro - going to hit the CLT to check on the spade population and then drift the CBBT for a flattie or 6,tag a drum on the shoals, and bring home two striped ones for the neighbor lady !


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i got some other small maintence stuff i need to do that i put off in case i couldnt fix my motor..but i hope to be fishing by the weekend...good luck on the spades.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

all depends on the winds - when your ready do go on the james alone !! take me with ya !! (i got a brand new gill net and license too)


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

sounds like a plan.. but i'm leaving again in 2 weeks for RIMPAC..i'll be back aug 5th save me some flounder!


----------

